# Food Safety News - 11/10/2020



## daveomak.fs (Nov 10, 2020)

*Maple Leaf Foods catches a break in Supreme Court of Canada*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 10, 2020 12:05 am A 2008 Canadian outbreak of listeriosis with 22 deaths for a mortality rate of 38.5 percent out of the 57 infections may finally be over for Toronto’s Maple Leaf Foods. Twelve years after the deadly listeriosis outbreak, Canada’s Supreme Court has dismissed a lawsuit brought by Mr. Sub franchisees against Maple Leaf Foods. Mr. Sub... Continue Reading

   

*Reporting delay likely impacted size of sandwich Listeria outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 10, 2020 12:04 am Later infections in a deadly Listeria outbreak traced to sandwiches served in hospitals in England could have been prevented, according to an investigation into the incident. The first outbreak patient in April 2019 was not confirmed for almost two months because Public Health England did not get the isolate for typing from the hospital until... Continue Reading

   

*Firms fined for illegal food imports; some fines imposed, others pending*
By News Desk on Nov 10, 2020 12:02 am Four companies have been fined in Singapore in the past month for illegally importing food products. All of the firms had penalties set in court. In October, CCL Impex Pte Ltd. was fined S$3,600 (U.S. $2,700) for illegally importing fresh fruits, vegetables and processed food for sale. In September 2019, officers from the Singapore Food... Continue Reading

   

*T&A recalls whole heads of romaine lettuce for E. coli contamination*
By News Desk on Nov 09, 2020 02:58 pm A public notice sent out today by the FDA announces a romaine lettuce recall three days after Tanimura & Antle initiated the action because of tests in Michigan that showed E. coli O157:H7 contamination. The notice from the Food and Drug Administration, dated Nov. 6, reports that the California company is recalling certain whole heads... Continue Reading


----------

